# Schwinn Hornet Maroon!!!



## Driftpr (Dec 7, 2018)

*So I came across this Hornet Girls Frame Maroon color is this a rare color on them?? Haven’t seen too many of them around.







































*


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 7, 2018)

its in rare condition.....if it were mine id leave it as is.  Lots of maroon schwinns but not in this condition. great find!!


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2018)

Lookin good.Clean ,polish and ride.


----------



## Driftpr (Dec 7, 2018)

SJ_BIKER said:


> its in rare condition.....if it were mine i.d. leave it as is.  Lots of maroon schwinns but not in this condition. great find!!



Yeap!!! It’s a keeper!!!


----------



## Boris (Dec 7, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 7, 2018)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Dec 7, 2018)

Great color combo! Clean it and ride!


----------



## Ridin' my Schween (Dec 8, 2018)

The Rocket Ray tray is amazing. Batteries were never left in it! Goes to show the care for the rest of this bike


----------



## Driftpr (Dec 8, 2018)

Ridin' my Schween said:


> The Rocket Ray tray is amazing. Batteries were never left in it! Goes to show the care for the rest of this bike



Amazing find!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 9, 2018)

Love it, even though it's a girl's bike! LoL


----------



## HARPO (Dec 15, 2018)

I doubt if you'll _EVER_ find another one in this condition. Beautiful!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 16, 2018)

Beautiful Bike! Anyone know the reason for the matte finish on the New Departure D hub?


----------



## Driftpr (Dec 23, 2018)

:eek:


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 20, 2019)

*bump*


----------



## TieDye (Jan 20, 2019)

B E A U T I F U L!!!!  Keep her as original as possible,  service it, ride it, maintain it.  If you ever want to sell her, let me know. 
Deb


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 20, 2019)

P.s.
Do not .....i mean doooo nooot leave batteries in that light. Cleanest tray i have ever seen.


----------



## Driftpr (Jan 20, 2019)

TieDye said:


> B E A U T I F U L!!!!  Keep her as original as possible,  service it, ride it, maintain it.  If you ever want to sell her, let me know.
> Deb



Everything for Sale!!! For the right price...$$$


----------



## Driftpr (Feb 25, 2019)




----------

